# where has all the reply buttons gone reply please



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

just noticed all the reply buttons have gone from the threads, dont know if its just me or everyone do you need a new shockwave or something or is it the forum itself

someone reply just to prove it one way or another


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

there you go


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

bobbobb said:


> just noticed all the reply buttons have gone from the threads, dont know if its just me or everyone do you need a new shockwave or something or is it the forum itself
> 
> someone reply just to prove it one way or another


You need to be logged in.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

If you're on about the for sale threads then you can't reply.

rubbish isn't it.....


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

yes i was on about market place thought the whole site was the same, i have voted in the poll and wrote a reply some good points i have raised i think

bob


----------

